# Conservation stamps



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Might be a silly question. But drew my first Wyo tag and just got my physical tag in the mail today. I did the auto charge for a conservation stamp if successful option, and had the hit for it within nearly the same day as the draw. When I opened the envelope up today, I was surprised to see there was no stamp included with my tag. Only reason I’m kinda nervous, is my buddy drew a Wyo elk tags months ago and doing the auto charge like I did, he has still yet to get his stamp months after his tag arrived. Is this the norm?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I can't really tell you about Wyoming but here in Colorado you don't get a actual stamp but it says that you have in on the license itself.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Last year when I bought WY conversation stamps I printed it at home. I never received it in the mail.

Check online to see if there is an option to print.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Critter said:


> I can't really tell you about Wyoming but here in Colorado you don't get a actual stamp but it says that you have in on the license itself.


Now I opened my eyes and read the fine print, there is a conservation ID number printed. Thanks Critter!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

brisket said:


> Last year when I bought WY conversation stamps I printed it at home. I never received it in the mail.
> 
> Check online to see if there is an option to print.


Not a fan of the Wyo F&G web site.... I finally found it but it's a bit hidden. Had to go in under the "buy a permit link", then in there is a link to "previously purchased permits" where I could find and print the stamp.

Thanks guys!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

utahbigbull said:


> Not a fan of the Wyo F&G web site.... I finally found it but it's a bit hidden. Had to go in under the "buy a permit link", then in there is a link to "previously purchased permits" where I could find and print the stamp.
> 
> Thanks guys!


their old website seemed a bit less confusing. i use google to navigate that site now.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Don’t forget to carry your hunter safety card with you in the field. That’s a common mistake for those new to hunting Wy.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

silentstalker said:


> Don't forget to carry your hunter safety card with you in the field. That's a common mistake for those new to hunting Wy.


My Utah license qualified as proof of hunter safety last year, because Utah is the state where I received my hunter safety.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

So you can carry a Utah license in Wy as proof of Hunters Safety? The CO we encountered in Wy made it sound like it had to be our blue card.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

silentstalker said:


> So you can carry a Utah license in Wy as proof of Hunters Safety? The CO we encountered in Wy made it sound like it had to be our blue card.


It worked when I was checked in the Casper/Rawlins region last year. It may be worth a call to Wyo G&F to make sure.


----------



## SwedishCowboy (Sep 25, 2017)

Still haven't gotten my Wyoming tag. Hope it isn't lost somewhere...


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

We have not received ours yet either.


----------

